# Orlando Get- together Jan 21st



## ronandjoan (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello everybody,
It's time again to meet for our informal TUG dinner gathering at Golden Corral... It will be jan 21st this year..And starting before 3 pm to get in on the senior special (for those who qualify)

More details later... Save the Date !!!!

See you there !


(added note, the January 2017 event is 1/18)


----------



## paluamalia (Dec 3, 2014)

*See you in January*

Mary and I will be there again this year, will follow details


----------



## Dori (Dec 4, 2014)

We will try to get there!

Dori


----------



## Mike&Edie (Dec 4, 2014)

We are working on it and look forward to another visit.

Mike and Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 4, 2014)

*We Resemble That Remark (The Part About Sr. Citz. Special).*




ronandjoan said:


> Hello everybody,
> It's time again to meet for our informal TUG dinner gathering at Golden Corral... It will be jan 21st this year..And starting before 3 pm to get in on the senior special (for those who qualify)
> 
> More details later... Save the Date !!!!
> ...


We will be there -- looking forward to reuniting with the TUG crowd once again, not to mention pigging out at Golden Corral by taking advantage of the sr. citz. special. 

Golden Corral location (same as last year) = 8707 Vineland Avenue, Orlando FL 32821   

Click here for Google map showing the exact spot. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## silentg (Dec 4, 2014)

I will try to attend!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 4, 2014)

I too will try to attend --- have a unit at BWV .... for that week. :whoopie:


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonderful that so many may come!

2 pm, sr citizen discount, look for us in a far corner with lots of tables together.  

we often stay several hours and then get in on the dinner menu too at  4 pm


----------



## JeffWinter (Dec 8, 2014)

*What happens?*

I am pretty new to FL and live in the Orlando area.  What happens at the TUG dinner on January 21?  Is this an opportunity to meet other time share owners?  Will there be any presentations about how to maximize one's time share ownership?
Thanks for your response
Jeff Winter


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 8, 2014)

*No Presentations, No Agenda, Just Fun Socializing & Meeting Friends.*




JeffWinter said:


> I am pretty new to FL and live in the Orlando area.  What happens at the TUG dinner on January 21?  Is this an opportunity to meet other time share owners?  Will there be any presentations about how to maximize one's time share ownership?


Meeting other timeshare owners is what it's all about.

No presentations -- the event is not that organized.  People just show up & chow down & gab.  Nobody takes the floor.  Nobody stands up & holds forth in front of everybody else.

Timeshares are the common denominator, so there are plenty of chances to air gripes & talk about the good old days & share tips & brag & I don't know what-all.  But it's not all timeshare talk.  People talk about anything they want.  It's lots of fun.

Hope you can make it.  Would love to see you there. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## big1ed (Dec 11, 2014)

*color us there too*

Hi,
   We happen to be straying at Reunion for the month of January. Would like to meet all you folks ( and chow down  at GC too ). Just do not go there at night or weekends, as it get REALLY crowded at that GC. Will be there 1 -2 pm on Jan. 21. Look for the tallest guy with white hair. Thanks.

BIGED


----------



## Sandy (Dec 11, 2014)

We may be able to make it.  I will be staying at HICV HIVC checking in the day before. For me, it all depends on what times my DH has dialysis and how far it is to take him. I will stay posted once I know the details of his treatment. 

About how far from orange lake?


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 12, 2014)

JeffWinter said:


> I am pretty new to FL and live in the Orlando area.  What happens at the TUG dinner on January 21?  Is this an opportunity to meet other time share owners?  Will there be any presentations about how to maximize one's time share ownership?
> Thanks for your response
> Jeff Winter



Although we have no presentations, there will be plenty of opportunity to find out how to schedule and maximize your timeshare stays.  Always fun and I always learn something new.


----------



## big1ed (Dec 20, 2014)

*Anyone else?*

Hi there,
   Anyone else in the Disney area the month of January? We are Disney "freaks", not only going to Disney, but to Universal, Orlando ICEBAR, wineries, and anything else that catches our eyes. Used to be DVC members, however I wanted some of my money to stay in my pocket. Say hi if you like.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 20, 2014)

big1ed said:


> Hi there,
> Anyone else in the Disney area the month of January? We are Disney "freaks", not only going to Disney, but to Universal, Orlando ICEBAR, wineries, and anything else that catches our eyes. Used to be DVC members, however I wanted some of my money to stay in my pocket. Say hi if you like.



I will be going with another TUG friend.
We are staying at DVC OKW.  
Looking forward to finally meeting everyone.


----------



## big1ed (Dec 21, 2014)

*"old" OKW DVC members*

Well, we are not that old...We did own at OKW for 15 years.When are you going to OKW? Are you making the get together? Wait, guess you said you were. Hope to see you there.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 22, 2014)

big1ed said:


> Well, we are not that old...We did own at OKW for 15 years.When are you going to OKW? Are you making the get together? Wait, guess you said you were. Hope to see you there.



Actually we are coming up just to meet you guys.  
Well maybe to see Mickey too.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 23, 2014)

We will be in the area. What is the address ?


----------



## chriskre (Dec 23, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> We will be in the area. What is the address ?




8707 Vineland Avenue
Orlando, FL
(407) 938-9500


It's on State Road 535 next to I-4 near downtown Disney entrance.


----------



## ira g (Dec 23, 2014)

We will be there before 2PM. First time at the TUG get together.


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 23, 2014)

How GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## big1ed (Dec 27, 2014)

*reference book*

I seem to need a reference to some of the abbreviations : BMV for instance. I know OKW as Old Key West at Disney. Going down there to Reunion next week. Anybody else in the area? We are there the entire month. Reunion is a over 1000 acre country club resort about 7 miles west of Disney. We are there quite often, renting the top floor 3 BR/2BA overlooking the golf course. FYI.


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 29, 2014)

big1ed said:


> I seem to need a reference to some of the abbreviations : BMV for instance. I know OKW as Old Key West at Disney. Going down there to Reunion next week. Anybody else in the area? We are there the entire month. Reunion is a over 1000 acre country club resort about 7 miles west of Disney. We are there quite often, renting the top floor 3 BR/2BA overlooking the golf course. FYI.



Linda said she was at Broadwalk Villas at DVC at Epcot.

We've been to Wyndham Reunion several times, they are so nice.  Nice for you to be there a month.  We are 6 weeks at St Augustine and therefore we have the get together for people to more easily meet who are in FL.  We therefore take a "vacation" at Bonnet Creek for a couple of days to be able to meet everyone.

Will look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 30, 2014)

*Place and Time*

2 pm

Golden Corral
8707 Vineland Avenue
Orlando, FL
(407) 938-9500


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 2, 2015)

*All Set -- Got Our Plane Tickets & Reserved Rental Car & Timeshare Reservation.*




ronandjoan said:


> 2 pm
> 
> Golden Corral
> 8707 Vineland Avenue
> ...


The Chief Of Staff & I will be there. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## big1ed (Jan 9, 2015)

*Here now*

We are here near Mickey' house for the entire month. BTW,  GC on 192 has senior discount from 11 am. Oh to be cheap like me.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 20, 2015)

*Come one, come all!*

Several people who initially hoped to gather are unable to - so.....anyone else?  Come on!  Join us!


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 20, 2015)

I am nearby, but have been pretty sick, and not sure what to do.  I definitely can't eat.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 20, 2015)

*All Set For Fun Event.*

We will be there -- bringing name tags & pens to help match names with faces.

Fun Feature:  Each time you refill your plate, take a different place at the table so that everyone gets some face time with as many of the group as possible.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 20, 2015)

AwayWeGo said:


> The Chief Of Staff & I will be there.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


where are you staying?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 21, 2015)

*West Of The Disney Gap.*



rapmarks said:


> where are you staying?


Magic Tree Resort, on Old Lake Wilson Road near WestGate.  Nice place.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 21, 2015)

Just to report that we had a wonderful time with our group = 17 people were there and many new people.  We talked and talked and talked - oh yes, we ate too!

the last ones left at 6:30!!


----------



## big1ed (Jan 22, 2015)

*Fine time*

We had a mavehelous  time yesterday. Hope to keep in touch with many in the group. Kudos to Joan and Ron for the setup!


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 22, 2015)

oh boy, I missed it and i thought that the 21st was on Thursday, I was planning to go today.   how many came.   Ironically, we were just walking around with the baby and could have been there.  I see that I have misfigured the dates on everything, as I just got a notice from the post office that my hold mail order expired.  One day off all week.


----------



## silentg (Jan 22, 2015)

Sorry we missed it, we were away. Glad you had a nice time!


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jan 22, 2015)

*Tugger meeting Orlando 1/21/2014*

It was a fun meeting at the Golden Corral.  Photo's are at:
http://www.fulltimetimeshare.com/2015/01/21/tug-meeting-orlando-florida-12115/

Mike and Edie


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 22, 2015)

thanks for the pictures,   so sorry to have missed it


----------



## chriskre (Jan 23, 2015)

It was so fun meeting everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 23, 2015)

Mike&Edie said:


> It was a fun meeting at the Golden Corral.  Photo's are at:
> http://www.fulltimetimeshare.com/2015/01/21/tug-meeting-orlando-florida-12115/
> 
> Mike and Edie



It WAS really fun and your pictures are WONDERFUL, Mike!

Nice to see everyone!


----------



## Dori (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for posting these great photos! I'm sorry we missed such a great party!

Dori


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jan 23, 2015)

Glad you liked the pictures, it was fun taking them and getting to meet everyone and to see Ron and Joan, and Stu and Nancy again.

Mike


----------



## stuandnancy (Jan 23, 2015)

Stu and I also thank Ron and Joan and Alan and Carol for helping to organize such a lovely get-together.  Thanks also to Mike and Edie for the wonderful pictures!  Nice meeting everyone!  Hope to see you all next year!  
  Stu and Nancy


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 24, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> oh boy, I missed it and i thought that the 21st was on Thursday... One day off all week.



I hate when that happens...
_It also results in toting the garbage to the street on the wrong day._

Quoting LLoyd Bridges (Steve McCroskey) in the movie, "Airplane" --
"Looks like I picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue." ... :ignore:
.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 24, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> I hate when that happens...
> _It also results in toting the garbage to the street on the wrong day._
> 
> Quoting LLoyd Bridges (Steve McCroskey) in the movie, "Airplane" --
> ...


not only that, but on the 21st I said i wish that it was today, we were babysitting for our two month old grandson and I even said tomorrow is his two month birthday, when it was actually that day!  i was so totally off.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for posting the pictures Mike.
I'm so glad to have met all of you and be able to put faces to names.

Now where was TUG Brian?  
Doesn't he live near Orlando?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 24, 2015)

*Jacksonville FL Area.*




chriskre said:


> Now where was TUG Brian?
> Doesn't he live near Orlando?


TUG Command Central is in Orange Park FL, up by Jacksonville.  

That's where the TUG Grand Pro lives, I believe.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## big1ed (Jan 25, 2015)

*Still in the area*

Still here in sunny but COLD central Fla. Anyone else, write me at BIG1ED@AOL.COM. Spent the day with Mike who took all the pics. Wonderful time. Thanks Mike.:rofl:


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 25, 2015)

*Still in the area too!*

We're still here in good ole St Augustine!  yes, chilly -- for down here - but. as we say, better than up north ingthe snowstorm.

We drive Thursday to ATL to leave our van with a friend while we fly back to Seattle.

See you all next year - we hope!


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jan 25, 2015)

big1ed said:


> Still here in sunny but COLD central Fla. Anyone else, write me at BIG1ED@AOL.COM. Spent the day with Mike who took all the pics. Wonderful time. Thanks Mike.:rofl:



It was a fun tour and gambling junket, thank you Ed.  Give our best to Dale  and Tanya on their return.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jan 26, 2015)

I had a great time! So nice to meet the faces behind the names!

I was a bit nervous going - figure I'd be the odd duck out with everyone else already knowing each other. But it wasn't like that at all. Everyone was super friendly and everyone mingled. No one was ever left by themselves - it made it a challenge to eat :hysterical:

So if there's ever a TUG get-together near you, GO!


----------



## paluamalia (Jan 26, 2015)

We had a great time.  Looking forward to the next one!
Marie and Mary


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 27, 2015)

jlwquilter said:


> I had a great time! So nice to meet the faces behind the names!
> 
> I was a bit nervous going - figure I'd be the odd duck out with everyone else already knowing each other. But it wasn't like that at all. Everyone was super friendly and everyone mingled. No one was ever left by themselves - it made it a challenge to eat :hysterical:
> 
> So if there's ever a TUG get-together near you, GO!



Jane,
I was so glad you and Christie came, been wanting to meet you after reading so many if your posts.  Actually I think more than 1/2 the people were new, and we always have a good time.  The "musical chair" procedures that Alan thought up some years ago really help everyone to meet everyone.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 27, 2015)

paluamalia said:


> We had a great time.  Looking forward to the next one!
> Marie and Mary



Enjoyed meeting you ladies.  




ronandjoan said:


> Jane,
> I was so glad you and Christie came, been wanting to meet you after reading so many if your posts.  Actually I think more than 1/2 the people were new, and we always have a good time.  The "musical chair" procedures that Alan thought up some years ago really help everyone to meet everyone.



Great to finally meet you too Joan. 
I've been fascinated about you and hubby's lifestyle since you started.
Wonderful to see that it can be done and you are still sane!


----------



## Sandy (Feb 2, 2015)

So sorry we couldn't make it for our first time in the area when you were meeting. As I mentioned, my DH had dialysis at the time when the lunch was scheduled. I am glad that everyone had a good time.

Perhaps next time we can make it.


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 3, 2015)

Sandy said:


> So sorry we couldn't make it for our first time in the area when you were meeting. As I mentioned, my DH had dialysis at the time when the lunch was scheduled. I am glad that everyone had a good time.
> 
> Perhaps next time we can make it.



We are so sorry you had such medical issues.  Hope your husband gets better!

Yes, we're planning for next year too

All the best


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 21, 2016)

bump for this years event info:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....ogether-again-january-18th-in-orlando.244862/


----------



## silentg (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm happy it's on the 21st of January more likely to be there!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 21, 2016)

silentg said:


> I'm happy it's on the 21st of January more likely to be there!


believe the 21st was for a previous years event.


----------



## silentg (Dec 21, 2016)

Yes I saw, thanks Brian, going to try to attend.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 1, 2017)

Just checking to make sure but the date was moved to Jan 18th correct?

I have a two bedroom lock off at Star Island reserved for 3 nights starting on 1/17 and won't be using the other side of the lock off if anyone is looking for a place to stay. You can PM me.


----------



## dagger1 (Jun 29, 2017)

There should be some interesting conversations at the January 2018 get together by the Wyndham owners!!  Hooefully all will be sorted out by then!!


----------

